# Sub 250g, $15 seatpost



## pjanda1 (Sep 19, 2010)

I know this isn't true WW territory, but for those looking for a cheap way to shave grams on an older ride, there are a couple of cheap places to grab a Titec Pluto Gold XC seatpost. I got a 27.2 on ebay for $15. Price point and others have the 31.6 for less ($11-13). The post is as light as many of the less expensive CF models, and lighter than many of the cf clad pieces. My 27.2/350 is 247g on my scale. Titec appears to still make it, but has changed the name (now the Pluto Prolite), so these are all closeouts. I honestly bought mine because I wanted something black, but I'm not unhappy with the weight savings. 

Paul


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up! I will be ordering one today.


----------

